# Star Wars ruined (Episode 7, Disney)?



## Xiphos68

Apparently it is true. Disney has bought Lucasfilm and now owns Star Wars and they plan on making a Star Wars Episode 7. 


Disney Buys LucasFilm; &#8216;Star Wars: Episode VII&#8217; Set for 2015, Kicking Off New Series | /Film


Edit: If they go back as stated below. It could be pretty cool. 
But if they keep going forward (it'll be a disaster).

2nd Edit: Lucas on the subject. Overall it wasn't a bad idea for him to sell the company (it actually was a good idea).
But it's Disney's resonisibilty to make the movies great for the fans and etc. Yes. I did enjoy the pre-quels (my childhood). 
Though I did see the flaws as I got older. Though they were still good just not as good as the Original.


----------



## darren

I wonder if they'd just go all the way back to the Knights of the Old Republic... that might be a lot more interesting.


----------



## MFB

darren said:


> I wonder if they'd just go all the way back to the Knights of the Old Republic... that might be a lot more interesting.



Like I said on Josh's status with the post you had linked: if it's not directly related to the main story and builds on the universe like the books/comics have, then it may be fine aside from no one probably caring.

If it's supposed to be a continuation on the Skywalker family right after the end of RoTJ then fuck them. Hell, maybe go 100 years down the Star Wars line and see how much things have changed and the kid's a great-grandson of Luke and doesn't live up to the legacy of his family. I don't know but just don't try to make something immediately after the original trilogy.


----------



## Xiphos68

darren said:


> I wonder if they'd just go all the way back to the Knights of the Old Republic... that might be a lot more interesting.



That would be really cool and that's what I hope. 

I've always thought that myself. How cool would it be to see how it all came together (Republic, Yoda, Council, etc). I think that would be pretty righteous.


----------



## Church2224

I honestly hope we see a Thrawn Trilogy.


----------



## ittoa666

Church2224 said:


> I honestly hope we see a Thrawn Trilogy.



Can't ask for this enough. it would be so cool.


----------



## AxeHappy

From what I understand, they plan on doing 7,8,9 "completing" the current story arc or whatever. 

And then to keep spitting them out every 2 years or so after that.

Also, Star Wars was ruined a long time ago now.


----------



## Spinedriver

It doesn't bode very well when they're announcing a 2015 release when they haven't written a single word. Just remember, Disney ALSO made "John Carter"... 

Needless to say, Lucas must be dancing a jig because from now on, no one can point the finger at him for anything Disney decides to do with the franchise.


----------



## Randyrhoads123

I think this has the potential to be awesome if they do stuff from the expanded universe, etc... I dunno if they'll do stuff with Mark Hamill as Luke though. He ain't exactly looking very Jedi-like these days:


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

As if the prequels weren't bad enough they gotta go further the diminishing of this franchise by making another movie(s)


----------



## Pooluke41

Randyrhoads123 said:


> I think this has the potential to be awesome if they do stuff from the expanded universe, etc... I dunno if they'll do stuff with Mark Hamill as Luke though. He ain't exactly looking very Jedi-like these days:



"Use the forks Luke! To get me another deep fried mars bar."


----------



## StevenC

You're forgetting that the reason the prequels sucked is because George Lucas can't direct. He won't be directing these, so they have the potential to not to suck.


----------



## Fantomas

Everybody just needs to back the fuck off from Star Wars.

It's bad enough that the only watchable movies are the first three, and the only versions of those which have not been fucked over by George were made painstakingly reconstructed by some movie student (all available versions since the VHS release have been heavily modified).

Cant they just go ahead and reboot spiderman or the hulk again? No one will buy ( as in seriously considering them part of the main story) the new versions. It will just be another crappy scifi movie. Star Wars is/was cool because of it's place in time and history. Just try to be creative instead of beating a dead horse.


And Han fired first goddammit!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

StevenC said:


> You're forgetting that the reason the prequels sucked is because George Lucas can't direct. He won't be directing these, so they have the potential to not to suck.


----------



## ittoa666

Been discussing this with my uncle. I really don't know how I feel about this. On one hand, it has the potential to reinvigorate the franchise, but on the other, it could just kill it if they decide to make a new story-line that has nothing to do with anything.

Out of all of this though, I'm glad to see Lucas as far out of the picture as he needs to be.


----------



## brutalwizard

I am cool with a star wars themed Kingdom hearts level if that game ever gets worked on and released.


----------



## IRequirezANewHOST

Am I the only one who's getting a little scared that Disney is getting so powerful/ starting to own everything these days... ?


----------



## Olin

nononononononononononononononono...no


----------



## Loomer

Seeing how the franchise is nowadays, the only way is up.

Fuck, if all Lucasfilm staff was replaced by people from The Asylum it would still be better, as long that fat, old, out-of-touch-with-humanity-and-reality fuck George Lucas is removed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

IRequirezANewHOST said:


> Am I the only one who's getting a little scared that Disney is getting so powerful/ starting to own everything these days... ?



They're the Google of cinema...

...and will soon be taken over by Google.


----------



## Stealthtastic

This will either be really good, or really bad.

Disney usually produces decent movies. But the fact that it is STAR WARS, the movie every kid dreamed about being in, that is a house hold name, will probably play a major factor in how well people like the movie.


----------



## StevenC

Another thing to think about is that Disney also owns Pixar. Imagine a Star Wars made by Pixar. That could be really good. It's unlikely, but I can dream.


----------



## soundgardener75

I'm all stoked about it. Finally I'll see Episodes 7, 8, and 9 while I'm still alive, and I'll be 40 when 7 comes out!


----------



## The Reverend

I can actually see another trilogy being good, if Disney tries to treat this franchise with respect. Given how much money they spent just in buying the goddamn rights, not to mention making the movies, you can bet they'll do everything they can to make these successful. 

Anyway, having recently watched all six episodes in numeric order, it became very clear to me that Lucas was trying to 'foreshadow' or hint at some of the major themes in the series from the beginning. There are a lot of parallel relationships and choices, some more obvious than others, between the original trilogy and the prequels, and I think if handled smartly, sort of recycling these themes with a new descendant would be fairly poetic. I would go as far as to say that the prequels, when taken as a whole, could be considered a re-imagining of the latter three episodes.

In theory, Lucas actually had a brilliant idea, by comparing/contrasting Luke and Anakin, but we all know how the execution is generally held to have worked out. Who knows if millions of Disney dollars can't at least make something worthwhile?

I don't even like Star Wars, but you guys tricked me into talking about it. Rude.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

StevenC said:


> You're forgetting that the reason the prequels sucked is because George Lucas can't direct. He won't be directing these, so they have the potential to not to suck.



He also can't write dialogue.  

I am a huge Star Wars nerd, (Original, unaltered initial trilogy of course) and I gave up on Star Wars after Episode II. I saw Ep I when I was like 8 and thought it was ok, granted I was a dumb asshole at 8. 

I just hope they get some decent actors. Not teenagers who can't act worth a shit but who look pretty (cough cough John Carter...). Also I REALLY hope this doesn't become the new Hunger Games/Twilight.


----------



## The Reverend

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> I just hope they get some decent actors. Not teenagers who can't act worth a shit but who look pretty (cough cough John Carter...). Also I REALLY hope this doesn't become the new Hunger Games/Twilight.



I didn't even think about this. It seems that in my lifetime, Hollywood has perfected the billion-dollar-movie-franchise, and half of them are teen/young adult series. I'd even reluctantly have to put The Avengers and such in that category, even though it burns my ass to consider comic book movies in that category. 

I'm officially against Disney having the rights to Star Wars now.


----------



## Origin

$4B is a lot of money for a bat and a dead horse. Goddammit. 

As long as Adawyn's Revisited edits don't get stunted by lawsuits now that there's new ownership of rights/etc I don't care, but jesus.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Apparently it will be 3 episodes set around jar jar binks


----------



## soundgardener75

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Apparently it will be 3 episodes set around jar jar binks



Pixar'd


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Disney can't do any worse than Lucas.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX

MaxOfMetal said:


> Disney can't do any worse than Lucas.


this

while many dont like it, the phantom menace is my #2 in all the films
but attack of tthe clones and revenge of the sith are at the bottom

i really cant see how disney could make this worse...unless...


the continute the skywalker story

if any of you are SW nerds like i used to be, i'd like you to share your insight on this, but i find everyting after ROTJ is just poor garbage writing and awful story continuation. the NJO, Yuuzhan Vong, New Republic, all that stuff is just repetitious trash.

but i find all the back story to the old republic to be interesting and gloriously exciting. the whole bane series of books are worthy of a movie.

if anyone seen the trailers for the Old Republic game, imagine those short films at movie length
there's a lot of creative people that have been trying to keep the franchise alive, and while skeptical, i hope this will breathe live back into the first sci fi universe that fully captivated me as a kid


----------



## Xaios

The whole Extended Universe is about to bent over a chair and sodomized with a frozen paper towel roll, soaked in tabasco.


----------



## toiletstand

i remember when i thought Disney acquiring Marvel was a bad idea.





































Then we got the Avengers.


----------



## Xiphos68

Maybe I had some what of an over-reaction.

While Disney has proved to make some great movies (The Avengers, Pirates 1). 
I was just very surprised to see that Lucas sold that part of the company and there is a chance Disney making Star Wars worse. But then again they could offer us something really cool.

It's up in the air right now.


----------



## wankerness

I'm surprised anyone had a negative reaction to this. It's virtually impossible that they'd produce anything worse than the prequel trilogy, and if you still feel strongly about star wars, it probably means that the prequel trilogy didn't manage to ruin the original series for you either. So, more movies can't hurt, can they? 

What are people afraid of, a crossover with Jar Jar Binks and Sebastian the Crab? I really can't see Disney doing anything overtly terrible with teh series, and even if it's simply "meh" I doubt it would hurt too much.

I think the number of people out there who would jump at the chance to try and undo some of the damage done by the prequel trilogy would mean there's no shortage of real talent to make a halfway decent movie in the franchise. Like, Joss Whedon and the Avengers movie came from Disney - someone like him working on the next star wars movie would be completely awesome. The prequel trilogy forever cured me of any aversion to anyone "messing up the originals" via sequels. With how bad those were, it's probable that the more movies that come out the better the series will get as a whole.

The real question is, does this mean Disney will be able to get away with releasing the unmolested originals? I have avoided buying the dang blurays just cause of that NOOOOOOOO and the fact that you can't get any of the documentaries without buying the friggin prequels.


----------



## MFB

wankerness said:


> What are people afraid of, a crossover with Jar Jar Binks and Sebastian the Crab?



"Meesa so CAH-RAZY when meesa 'undah da sea'! AHAHAHA!"


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I liked the Prequels.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Adam Of Angels said:


> I liked the Prequels.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

ep. IV, V, VI > I, II, III


----------



## petereanima

Walt Disney Studios. You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

If they paid 4 billion for it they probably won't be fucking it up.


----------



## fps

Nothing's ruined. Just don't watch the ones you don't like, I ignored the prequels.

Also, for God's sake no more prequels. Are we really so obsessed with the West's own endgame, so utterly unable to look to the future, that we have to keep on looking back to the days of empire building instead of facing the new world?


----------



## Loomer

wankerness said:


> What are people afraid of, a crossover with Jar Jar Binks and Sebastian the Crab?



I would actually pay good money to see that, if it were a one-off. Jar Jar isn't a bad character for what he is, he was just placed in the wrong (I dare even say wrongenest ever) context.


----------



## ASoC

The Reverend said:


> In theory, Lucas actually had a brilliant idea, by comparing/contrasting Luke and Anakin, but we all know how the execution is generally held to have worked out. Who knows if millions of Disney dollars can't at least make something worthwhile?
> .



I've always felt this way about the prequels, the overall ideas of each movie (maybe not Ep. II ) were good. The problem is in the details of each story. There should have been a guy who was paid to sit around and say, "No George, that is a horrible idea." 

I guess the best way to say this, is that the prequel films are somewhat scatterbrained, if they were more focused and didn't use so much filler they'd probably be better films.

Back on topic: I don't trust Disney at all. Now before you tell me that they did great with the Avengers, I disagree (there's no real story, its just stuff blowing up). The Iron Man series is good, but only because RDJ is good. I'll reserve judgement until I see a new film, but I don't have high hopes.

Also, why do I see nobody criticizing Ep. VI? It was pretty uninspired if you ask me. Han is a stagnant character, it has Ewoks, and they reused the Death Star because they couldn't come up with a better idea. Just some food for thought


----------



## petereanima

ASoC said:


> Also, why do I see nobody criticizing Ep. VI? It was pretty uninspired if you ask me. ..


----------



## Cheap Poison

How would everyone feel if Disney just came out and said that episode 1 to 3 weren't cannon and they were redoing them?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

The Reverend said:


> I don't even like Star Wars, but you guys tricked me into talking about it. Rude.



...and into watching all 6 episodes. 

There will be huge demand for these films, it is Star Wars after all. I'm all for it, it was going to happen at some point soon, myself and my flatmate were talking about it not even a month ago. Moar Wars!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Yea it would be a shame if young kids now did not get into starwars.


----------



## Varcolac

If they get Timothy Zahn to write the screenplay, I'm down. Maybe get Hugo Weaving in full-on magnificent bastard mode as Thrawn. Not sure what they're going to do about the increasingly grizzled original main cast though. Hamill, Ford and Fisher have gotten _old_. I have massive respect for Hamill, but you can see why he mainly does voice work these days.


----------



## Blake1970

This can turn out to be a good thing.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

Fuck Disney


----------



## Ayo7e

Not mine but...


----------



## Xiphos68

Overall it wasn't a bad idea for him to sell the company (it actually was a good idea).
But it's Disney's resonisibilty to make the movies great for the fans and etc. Yes. I did enjoy the pre-quels (my childhood). 
Though I did see the flaws as I got older. But I still enjoy them none the less. I mean Pod-racing and all these other cool planets (pretty righteous).

Here's Lucas on the subject:


----------



## sakeido

I've got a lot more faith in a Disney Star Wars movie than another Lucas Star Wars.


----------



## jam3v

Ruined?

This is the best thing that's happened to Star Wars since Empire Strikes Back. Anything that takes executive creative power away from Lucas is a good move. And shit, imagine if Pixar (they are owned by Disney) was to get involved?!

If we're lucky we get to see an adaptation of the Thrawn Trilogy which is universally adored by both critics and hardcore Star Wars fans alike.


----------



## synrgy

I remember way back, when Lucas was still in early development for the prequels, I was hoping they weren't going to be prequels, but would instead be the Thrawn trilogy by Timothy Zahn (referenced a couple times in this thread already). I guess I can still hope, now.

That said, I have no idea how they would go about portraying most of the cast, given that it's mostly characters from the original trilogy, and theoretically begins only 5 years after ROTJ..


----------



## jam3v

synrgy said:


> I remember way back, when Lucas was still in early development for the prequels, I was hoping they weren't going to be prequels, but would instead be the Thrawn trilogy by Timothy Zahn (referenced a couple times in this thread already). I guess I can still hope, now.
> 
> That said, I have no idea how they would go about portraying most of the cast, given that it's mostly characters from the original trilogy, and theoretically begins only 5 years after ROTJ..



A minor, minor obstacle. All it would take is some _good_ actors, writing, and direction, and we'd quickly overlook the fact they don't look exactly like the original actors.


----------



## MFB

My guess is if they did the Thrawn trilogy, they'd do one of two things:

Use different characters than those from the original trilogy
Make it set down the line so they could do the same thing 



The only major difference I can assume without having read the actual Thrawn trilogy is that instead of trying to immediately take over in the power struggle resulting from the death of the Emperor and Vader; the Admiral would be trying to resurrect the "glory" of the Empire and thus that's why none of the original characters would be around.


----------



## synrgy

As much as I feel that Thrawn is one of the greater villains I've ever read, the books still wouldn't be as enjoyable as they are, without the chemistry of the characters we already know/love. I mean, it's a lot harder to care about the empire having a whole new chance to take over (via Thrawn), when we're not invested in the characters fighting against them..


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I'm both excited and scared as shit about this. 

And oh god Thrawn please.


----------



## soundgardener75




----------



## Cancer

toiletstand said:


> i remember when i thought Disney acquiring Marvel was a bad idea.
> 
> Then we got the Avengers.




This......soo much so. If Disney does Star Wars they did the Avengers, SW 7, 8, and 9 have the potential to be the movie fans have been dreaming about. Plus, they got Industrial Light and Magic in the deal, which means they have a lot of creative firepower to play with. 

I applaud Disney for taking this on. We were never going to get 7, 8, and 9 with Lucas at the helm, and if nothing else Disney has proven to me that they see the wisdom of making fan-centric medium.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

According to wikipedia (so MAYBE take it with a grain of salt:



> The film will continue the story of Luke Skywalker, Han Solo and Princess Leia beyond Return of the Jedi.[7] However, the plot will not be based on the various novels, graphic novels and other materials that have continued the story of these three characters and have previously been considered Star Wars canon. Rather, Episode VII is expected to be an entirely original story



EDIT: Or maybe it's true.

Star Wars 7 Plot Will Be An Original Story Says Lucasfilm Source | E! Online


----------



## soundgardener75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> According to wikipedia (so MAYBE take it with a grain of salt:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe it's true.
> 
> Star Wars 7 Plot Will Be An Original Story Says Lucasfilm Source | E! Online



I'm down with that!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Warning: Huge pic


----------



## synrgy

Dear John Lassiter & the rest of Disney,

We would be most appreciative for a Bluray run of the original, non-special-edition trilogy.

Thanks in advance for any consideration you may give this request.

Best,
Carl!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

synrgy said:


> Dear John Lassiter & the rest of Disney,
> 
> We would be most appreciative for a Bluray run of the original, non-special-edition trilogy.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any consideration you may give this request.
> 
> Best,
> Everyone in the history of ever!



fixed


----------



## Xiphos68

I am not sure what to think of this from a dignity perspective (Star Wars being epic and what not). 



EDIT: 

What is this Thrawn Trilogy I am hearing about?


----------



## synrgy

Xiphos68 said:


> What is this Thrawn Trilogy I am hearing about?



Thrawn trilogy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In fairness, I read them when I was still a teenager (many, many moons ago ), and I may well remember them more fondly than they deserve. That said, Grand Admiral Thrawn is definitely one of my favorite villains of all time. Reading through the books, he's so damn full of awesome, one _almost_ hopes he'll win.


----------



## wankerness

synrgy said:


> Dear John Lassiter & the rest of Disney,
> 
> We would be most appreciative for a Bluray run of the original, non-special-edition trilogy.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any consideration you may give this request.
> 
> Best,
> Carl!



There was a news article today about how this will not happen since fox still has the rights to the original trilogy for the next 20 years or some shit. Bleh.


----------



## synrgy

wankerness said:


> There was a news article today about how this will not happen since fox still has the rights to the original trilogy for the next 20 years or some shit. Bleh.



I dunno. I always thought it was Lucas himself who held up that bus. "My new versions are superior! Lick my sack!"

I can't imagine any company artistically removed from a product they own - let alone a company the size of behemoths like Disney or Fox - would turn down any opportunity to pull in more profits on that property. Look at it from Fox's perspective: They get to rake in gajillions on DVD/BluRay/Online sales, and nobody has to develop a new property for it to happen.


----------



## Xiphos68

synrgy said:


> Thrawn trilogy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> In fairness, I read them when I was still a teenager (many, many moons ago ), and I may well remember them more fondly than they deserve. That said, Grand Admiral Thrawn is definitely one of my favorite villains of all time. Reading through the books, he's so damn full of awesome, one _almost_ hopes he'll win.



Sounds pretty cool. My only question is who would play the parts?

It would just be really wierd and some what unappeling to see people play the parts of Leia, Han, and Luke.


----------



## wankerness

synrgy said:


> I dunno. I always thought it was Lucas himself who held up that bus. "My new versions are superior! Lick my sack!"
> 
> I can't imagine any company artistically removed from a product they own - let alone a company the size of behemoths like Disney or Fox - would turn down any opportunity to pull in more profits on that property. Look at it from Fox's perspective: They get to rake in gajillions on DVD/BluRay/Online sales, and nobody has to develop a new property for it to happen.



You're right that Lucas seems to be the sole impediment to them, and I'm not really sure how he's still involved in the future. Here's that news article: Tangled Rights Could Tie Up Ultimate 'Star Wars' Box Set (Analysis) - The Hollywood Reporter

That's pretty weird how only Ep 4 will be owned by Fox after 2020, but they own it FOREVER.


----------



## Spinedriver

This can go one of two ways: the main reason that there hasn't been much in the way of 'official' SW material is because it all (more or less) had to be filtered through Lucas for approval. With Disney now in control and having VERY deep pockets, they'll be free to hire whoever they want to write/direct future movies. As long as they have faith in the person's work, they're 100% free to take it in any direction they want.

On the other hand, (like some have mentioned here) if they feel like it, they can even make the series into some sort of 'tween drama' crap that'll absolutely destroy any interest fans may have had left.

Only time'll tell on this one. In the next year or so once rumors start popping up on who's being courted to write and/or direct, it'll clear up as to whether the franchise is going to return to greatness or completely fall apart.


----------



## Xaios

So, next question...


*WHO SHOULD DIRECT?*

My votes go for Duncan Jones, Guillermo Del Toro or Alfonso Cuaron.


----------



## The Reverend

Tim Burton. 

Clint Eastwood.

The Wakowski brothers. 

The Coen brothers.


----------



## Lagtastic




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mark Hamill on Star Wars: Episode VII | Inside Movies | EW.com

Mr. Hamill weighs in.


----------



## Choop

Nail in the coffin. ><


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Tyler Perry to direct.


----------



## -42-

Kathleen Kennedy is a very competent producer, I'm not that worried.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

To be fair, Disney bought Marvel sometime ago, and released The Avengers. The Avengers was a pretty damn good movie, if you ask me.


----------



## Sephael

First off, Star Wars was originally intended to be a 9 part story, if they don't destroy the universe and get the last 3 out I'll enjoy it for the sake of completion. 

Beyond that, think of what Disney can do, remembering Disney isn't afraid to make more mature works now. Young Jedi story line definately jumps to mind as a movie or more likely a series on their DX channel. KotOR is successful enough to warrant a movie or two. Shadows of the Empire has long been asked for. Hell they could even do a clone wars animated movie and largely not touch the project, just leave it to the current writing staff.


----------



## MFB

If Del Toro directs this then that means he's gonna work with the same creature designer as always and Star Wars is going to take a _weird_ turn. If Burton directs than we can call Skywalker as Depp, Leia as Bonham-Carter, and Solo as ...I don't know.

Whedon seems to be the best we've got for directing action stuff currently, I just don't really care for his writing


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

If anything this might increase the chances of FINALLY seeing that live action series they've been talking about for years now. If done right, I'd be _much_ more excited about that than a few new movies.


----------



## Xaios

MFB said:


> If Burton directs than we can call Skywalker as Depp, Leia as Bonham-Carter, and Solo as ...I don't know.



Edward Saberhands.


----------



## 7slinger

Xaios said:


> So, next question...
> 
> 
> *WHO SHOULD DIRECT?*
> 
> My votes go for Duncan Jones, Guillermo Del Toro or Alfonso Cuaron.



Michael Bay


----------



## Xaios

7slinger said:


> Michael Bay



*Death is but a shadow of what awaits you.*


----------



## Blake1970

It will be epic! Looking forward to some new creative minds working on it.


----------



## 7slinger

Xaios said:


> *Death is but a shadow of what awaits you.*



fine, Kevin Smith


----------



## Xaios

7slinger said:


> fine, Kevin Smith



Well that's... better.


----------



## Xiphos68

Christopher Nolan.









































No. Not really. But that would be very interesting to say the least.


----------



## 7slinger

Xaios said:


> Well that's... better.



Zack Snyder?


----------



## MFB

Michael Bay would oversaturate the movie with explosions
Zack Snyder would oversaturate the movie with slow-motion


----------



## 7slinger

how about slow-motion explosions?


----------



## soundgardener75

Check this out:

STAR WARS EPISODE VII - Wild Fan Speculation, Or A Distinct Possibility?

LV_426 here.

In case you haven&#8217;t seen it yet, I figured I&#8217;d forward my silly little theory from the talkbacks that Damon Lindelof and Brad Bird might be the writer/director team for Star Wars Episode 7.

My theory...

Damon Lindelof and Brad Bird are already set-up as the writer/director team for Star Wars Episode 7.

The reason for this speculation is that there was a spec script project called 1952 that Damon Lindelof sold to Disney recently (see link below). 

Brad Bird Set to Direct Damon Lindelof's '1952', Not '1906', for Disney | FirstShowing.net

Some specifics from the First Showing article that might point to my theory:

"Brad Bird and fan-favorite film writer Damon Lindelof are teaming up for a new project at Disney. Bird, coming off of his first live-action with Mission: Impossible Ghost Protocol, is set to direct the mysterious large scale sci-fi project 1952. Whether that's just a codename or an actual year related to the story, we're not yet sure, but the project "has multi-platform aspirations" meaning Disney wants it for theme parks, retail stores and theaters. It'll no doubt be a "big tentpole" movie, and with these two storytellers leading the way, it is definitely something to watch for."

So in addition to the new Star Wars films, we have theme park and retail store aspirations? I don't know about you, but this sounds like it could be the next phase of Star Wars via the Disney model.

Again from First Showing:

"Now we know that Brad Bird is definitely on-board to direct, but other than that, still no plot details. Anyone? It sounds like Disney has something on their hands that could be huge, and they're making sure to build it from the ground up properly, with the right talent top to bottom. I just wish we knew any extra details about what it was actually about."

My theory is that 1952 is a codename for Star Wars episode 7, 8, and 9. Just as Blue Harvest was used as a working title to throw the media off when Return of the Jedi was in production.

So why this mysterious project known as 1952 though? Because the title alone seems to refer to the year 1952, just as titles like Kubrick's landmark of science fiction 2001: A Space Odyssey or Wong-kar Wai's romantic sci-fi piece 2046 refer to specific years in which the films take place. What happened in 1952 then that makes this seem logical? What I think is the obvious event is an incident where supposedly some UFOs &#8220;buzzed the tower&#8221; Maverick and Goose style if you will, over Washington D.C between the days of July 19&#8211;20 and July 26&#8211;27. This incident, known as the Washington flap, is precisedly the type of project that a writer like Damon Lindelof would seem to be interested in (retro, sci-fi, conspiracy theory-laden, and infused with the American mythology of the UFO phenomenon). Disney&#8217;s 1952, if it is actually about this supposed UFO fly-over of Washington DC, sounds interesting. Personally I wouldn&#8217;t mind seeing this type of 1950&#8217;s UFO paranoia done up in big budget Hollywood style via Brad Bird. The thing is, could it be that Disney, Lucas, Lindelof, and Bird needed a really good cover story to mask their involvement with brand spanking new Star Wars? I think this could very well be a ruse not unlike the Blue Harvest concept, which was very thorough in covering up the production of Return of the Jedi.

Another factor is that Mark Hamill was born on September 25th of 1951. I'm guessing that since this story will probably have Luke as the Obi-Wan type of mentor as many around the world are suggesting, that it was a cute little Lindelofian trick to throw people by having the fake title be of a year so close to both Luke Skywalker's birthday and the implication of a possible movie connection to the Washington D.C. UFO fly-over. Lindelof and Disney figured it would be a better ruse to switch the year of this fictitious film from 1951 to 1952, so as to steer speculation towards the UFO fly-by concept. 

Oh, and we can&#8217;t forget that Qui-Gon, I mean Liam Neeson, was born in 1952. Perhaps a connection, or maybe I&#8217;ve watched Aliens too many times and the ping ping ping of the motion tracker has driven me insane?

Again, they're already setting up a whole trilogy that kicks off in 2015, which unless Star Wars Episode 7 is a holiday theatrical release ala Bond or The Hobbit, that leaves only about two-and-a-half years for Disney and the new Kathleen Kennedy captained Lucasfilm to get a script finished to a polished state, put into production, posted (in 3D), and released. For all we know, it is likely that the script has been written and polished and Brad Bird is directing while Lindelof is involved in some capacity as a producer at this point. Pre-production could very well be underway if we look at this current time table of about two years from now as a release date. We're at the end of October 2012. Let's say Star Wars episode 7 is going to be released in the middle of summer, say mid-July. That leaves only two more months for 2012 (minus a couple weeks for all the holiday loss of productivity). Then another 28-30 months if they were to release in mid-July 2015. After all, you&#8217;ve got to leave time for prints and marketing and director and writer/producer hyping and interviews). Even if Disney throws money at this, it is not something they will take lightly, as getting Episode 7 drastically wrong will be a huge problem for them and future plans to grow Star Wars into an even bigger cash-eating wormhole, er, I mean fiscally sound investment in intellectual property. 

So I'd say this also could explain how Disney already has the basics worked out in terms of being able to announce Episodes 7-9 and more Star Wars films after those every two to three years apart. I wager that Lindelof sat down with George Lucas months ago after his Prometheus work ended, and hashed out the basic story structure for this new trilogy, and perhaps even some of the ideas for stuff that comes after. Just like he sat alongside Ridley Scott and rewrote John Spaihts' Alien Engineers* script, which became a film many of us talkbackers love to bitch and moan about, Prometheus.

-- Call me LV_426 and Nuke &#8216;em from orbit, cause it&#8217;s the only way to be sure.


----------



## soundgardener75




----------



## soundgardener75




----------



## Mexi

Sephael said:


> Hell they could do a clone wars animated movie and largely not touch the project, just leave it to the current writing staff.



they should, and should get some really twisted director, like david lynch to do it


----------



## Xaios

Man, some of the memes that are popping up are golden.


----------



## soundgardener75




----------



## Xaios




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

George Lucas To Donate Most Of His $4 Billion To Education Charity | Geeks of Doom


----------



## Danukenator

This would be incredibly funny:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/We-Want-Nicolas-Cage-as-Han-Solo-in-Star-Wars-VII/412896358764732


----------



## MFB

^ "That's no Star, it's a space station!"


----------



## wankerness




----------



## Xaios




----------



## petereanima

Have you heard about Donald Ducks nephews?

Huey, Dewey, Louie, and Chewie.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I loved the original trilogy and episode one, but after that they were not that great. Fleeting moments of awesome, but otherwise dull. The third film was just filler mostly leading up to the birth of Vader.


That being said, Disney make great films, and the pressure on them to make these films live up to expectations is great. With good writers and directors, there's no reason they can't be awesome. 

I believe the new films are set 30-40 years after the first trilogy, and follow the rebuilding of the republic, the jedi order and the new sith. Hamill and co might make cameos, but they won't be main characters.


----------



## Metalus

Varcolac said:


> Maybe get Hugo Weaving in full-on magnificent bastard mode as Thrawn



THIS x100000000000


----------



## Metalus

vampiregenocide said:


> I loved the original trilogy and episode one, but after that they were not that great. Fleeting moments of awesome, but otherwise dull. The third film was just filler mostly leading up to the birth of Vader.
> 
> 
> That being said, Disney make great films, and the pressure on them to make these films live up to expectations is great. With good writers and directors, there's no reason they can't be awesome.
> 
> I believe the new films are set 30-40 years after the first trilogy, and follow the rebuilding of the republic, the jedi order and the new sith. Hamill and co might make cameos, but they won't be main characters.



I think thats actually an awesome idea. I rem someone telling me that in one of the books, one of Han and Leia's kids finds the perfect balance of Jedi and Sith powers. I think it would be awesome if this became part of the main storyline.


----------



## Varcolac

Metalus said:


> THIS x100000000000



Sadly looks like no Zahn involvement. Lucas apparently sold Disney a screenplay with the company and rights. So probably no Thrawn, sad to say. 

Makes me want to pick up those books again though. Last read them when I was 14...


----------



## Eric Christian

Xiphos68 said:


> Apparently it is true. Disney has bought Lucasfilm and now owns Star Wars and they plan on making a Star Wars Episode 7.
> 
> 
> Disney Buys LucasFilm; Star Wars: Episode VII Set for 2015, Kicking Off New Series | /Film
> 
> 
> Edit: If they go back as stated below. It could be pretty cool.
> But if they keep going forward (it'll be a disaster).
> 
> 2nd Edit: Lucas on the subject. Overall it wasn't a bad idea for him to sell the company (it actually was a good idea).
> But it's Disney's resonisibilty to make the movies great for the fans and etc. Yes. I did enjoy the pre-quels (my childhood).
> Though I did see the flaws as I got older. Though they were still good just not as good as the Original.




This is awesome news. Now Disney can do a 2.5 hour movie exploring the untold story of Jar Jar Binks life.


----------



## Manurack

Randyrhoads123 said:


> I think this has the potential to be awesome if they do stuff from the expanded universe, etc... I dunno if they'll do stuff with Mark Hamill as Luke though. He ain't exactly looking very Jedi-like these days:



HOLY FUCK  doesn't he look almost exactly like Darth Vader at the end of Return of the Jedi... when Young Luke took the helmet and mask off Darth Vader! 

JEDI MIND FUCK!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Luke Skywalker to be Primary Focus of New STAR WARS Trilogy and a Ton More Awesome Info! - News - GeekTyrant


----------



## wankerness

Manurack said:


> HOLY FUCK  doesn't he look almost exactly like Darth Vader at the end of Return of the Jedi... when Young Luke took the helmet and mask off Darth Vader!
> 
> JEDI MIND FUCK!



Umm, no, he doesn't at all, haha.


----------



## The Reverend

If I was that actor, I'd be pissed that they covered up my fucking face. What's the point of being in a movie if they erase you later?


----------



## kung_fu

The Reverend said:


> If I was that actor, I'd be pissed that they covered up my fucking face. What's the point of being in a movie if they erase you later?



Even worse is when the replace him with Hayden Christensen later in the film


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

kung_fu said:


> Even worse is when the replace him with Hayden Christensen later in the film



Oh the rage...


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

I hope Kirk fights the Borg in Episode VII. They are my favorite star wars villians.


----------



## wankerness

kung_fu said:


> Even worse is when the replace him with Hayden Christensen later in the film



Before those dvds came out there was a rampant rumour that they'd replaced the actor entirely in that scene with Hayden Christiansen in the makeup CGI'd in. I'm somewhat surprised they didn't do that for the blu-ray or something, though that probably wouldn't have been as bad as the NOOOOOO.

I don't really mind that change at all, I mean, it IS a continuity error if he has eyebrows when his whole face got set on fire. It's certainly a far more understandable change than the awful CGI music number inserted into the beginning.


----------



## groph

I wasn't there for the magic of seeing the original three movies in theatres so as I came "of age" I became of the opinion that Star Wars is pretty damn overrated. I was the "right" age when Episode One came out and of course being an eight year old I had no standards so I just looked right past the stupid slapstick droid humor, Jar Jar Binks and the godawful acting and scripting. 

This isn't to say that I hate the Star Wars series, I like them, they're just not a major guiding force (hurr hurr) in my life.

I'll admit that I am a total SUCKER for "dark and gritty" so much that I'd watch My Little Pony if they made one of them a murderer and put a blue/gray filter over the show so I'd love it if they made Star Wars more "serious" but, like a big tobacco company they've got to market this cash cow to a younger demographic so I don't have great expectations. Holy run on sentence. But again, they can totally make a movie kids love without Gungan assistance. Everything just seemed so trivial in the 3 "new" Star Wars movies. I remembered actually being afraid of Jabba the Hutt. Granted I was like ten and E.T. scared me but imagine how far you could go with a character who is basically the head of an interstellar drug cartel? This dude tosses people into a pit to be ripped apart by a Rancor for FUN. The Empire imposes its hegemony on the galaxy through a giant terror weapon and destroyed Alderaan like it was nothing. Seriously, Star Wars has serious potential to be dark.

If it were catered to me personally, the new Star Wars films would be so brutal they'd make Breaking Bad seem like a fart joke in comparison but really I'd just be happy if they had decent acting and no obnoxious characters. I don't really care what time period they set them in (Yuuzhan Vong War pls) I just want them to not suck. And I'm glad that Lucas has nothing to do with them, he's long since jumped the shark. I doubt Disney is going to take Star Wars where I'd want it to go so I just want at least a minimum of acting standards and PLEASE no droids behaving like the Three Stooges. PLEASE.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

What I really want to know is if this means we'll be getting a Battlefront 3.


----------



## Compton

Star Wars 4,5,& 6 will forever and always be their own trilogy. I respect them entirely differently than I do with anything else Star Wars. But it's totally true that George Lucas created a universe, a fucking universe!!! Have you ever tried to get into the books from the beginning and than you realize how much time it would take? I like to read, and I have been putting that task off for years!

Anyways, before I derail I just figure this is the best thing that could happen. I mean Disney put out The Avengers and that movie was fucking awesome! They have done a lot of on the fence stuff with huge titles but I figure they have Star Wars rides at their theme parks and plenty of other things associated with Star Wars why not, and i mean George Lucas has all that shit copyrighted anyways so he's going to have more money than god for the rest of his life, i'm sure he knows better than anyone and has more resources of ending on a decision like this.

I'm definitely not assuming that episode 7 is going to bring star wars turn star wars into a juggernaut comparable to the originals but hey, if it sucks does it take anything away from the originals? nope, they are immortalized and untouchable, in my eyes at least. /endpointlessstarwarsopinion.

Fuck jar-jar binks.


----------



## Heroin

Gothic Headhunter said:


> What I really want to know is if this means we'll be getting a Battlefront 3.



fucking this


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

Hell yeah man, that game WAS my childhood. The only thing i've spent more time doing is playing guitar


----------



## Xiphos68

Gothic Headhunter said:


> What I really want to know is if this means we'll be getting a Battlefront 3.


----------



## Danukenator

Gothic Headhunter said:


> What I really want to know is if this means we'll be getting a Battlefront 3.



Yes...but it will be Lego.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

I'll just leave this here...

Harrison Ford Rumoured To Want &#8220;Death Clause&#8221; Deal For Star Wars Sequel | Bleeding Cool Comic Book, Movies and TV News and Rumors


----------



## Xiphos68

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Harrison Ford Rumoured To Want Death Clause Deal For Star Wars Sequel | Bleeding Cool Comic Book, Movies and TV News and Rumors



I'm not sure how to take this.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Xiphos68 said:


> I'm not sure how to take this.



I do not approve. EDIT: But that's just because Han is my favorite 

Also, the way it's shaping out right now with all of these rumors floating around, it seems as if the prequel trilogy is going to take place in an intergalactic nursing home.


----------



## petereanima

If Carrie Fisher and Mark Hammil start workout & diet now, they could actually get fit-for-film in early 2019.


----------



## zappatton2

I think they should hand the script over to Seth MacFarlane. That'll free Disney up to focus on the impending American Graffiti prequel.


----------



## Danukenator

Man, I was hoping they would set it in the universe, after the original three movies and feature new characters. While it would be cool to see Mark as the new Jedi leader, etc. I'd rather have the focus be on new original characters.

It would also suck to see Han die. He is such a beloved character, it would be weird to see him go.


----------



## Compton

the harrison ford thing is rad (he is a god amongst men i tell you!), i would love to see mark hamill put on the old skywalker threads though


----------



## wankerness

What has Harrison Ford been doing in the last 10 years that's so much better than Star Wars? I know he's an old curmudgeon and whatnot but it seems like taking a huge paycheck to halfass a few lines as Han Solo would be more fun than starring in a bunch of crappy romantic comedies and buddy cop movies.


----------



## petereanima

I guess Harrison Ford simply learned from his Indy mistake.


----------



## wankerness

Indy 4 was not very good, but it was better than anything else he's been doing! 

Besides morning glory


----------



## wankerness

This is hilarious, such a dead-on parody of Wes Anderson. I would definitely watch a full-length version of this!


----------



## TheDivineWing22

wankerness said:


> Indy 4 was not very good, but it was better than anything else he's been doing!
> 
> Besides morning glory



I still don't see what was so bad about the 4th Indy movie. I enjoyed it.

The argument I hear the most from my friends is "it had aliens, it's not realistic." Because the Arc/voodoo dolls/holy grail was super realistic. Oh well, to each his own.

I also don't think a new Star Wars would be as bad as most think it would be.


----------



## wankerness

The new Indy was like, 6/10 to me. I didn't dislike it but it had a lot of annoying things about it that made me like it a lot less than the old ones. The main problem was all the CGI made it feel like a cartoon instead of the old ones where it was exciting cause it felt like the characters were actually doing all the ridiculous stuff. The worst example of this would be the part where a CGI shia lebouf is swinging around like tarzan on cgi vines while cgi animals run out of his path. Blech. The "Nuke the Fridge" part is a lot stupider than anything in the older 3 imo, but I didn't really have any problem with the idea of aliens. I mean, they're not any more unrealistic than the holy grail or rituals to kali that involve guys' gaping chest wounds healing themselves instantly or the ark of the covenant. 

I also agree with some of the points brought up in that redlettermedia guy's review, like, the fact Indy never casually murders anyone like he does all the time in the first three makes it less fun.


----------



## ROAR

Death is imminent, and is also a great addition in storytelling.
Yoda dies, Obi-Wan dies, Anakin dies. People die.
Their deaths led to great realizations of the characters
who were impacted, and allowed them a chance to grow
as that everyman because we can relate to that. We will all
experience loss one day.
As far as Harrison Ford's recent films, they be bad to some of you
but you should probably realize that's your opinion and your questions
of "why" will never be answered


----------



## Murdstone

wankerness said:


> This is hilarious, such a dead-on parody of Wes Anderson. I would definitely watch a full-length version of this!




This was good, but the Wes Anderson trailer for LotR is absolutely spot on.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The scriptwriter is going to be the same guy that wrote Toy Story 3.

Lucasfilm confirms 'Star Wars: Episode VII' will be written by 'Toy Story 3' scribe Michael Arndt | The Verge


----------



## gunshow86de

See Some Famous Directors Give 'Star Wars' a Shot | I Watch Stuff


----------



## JoshDjent

As long as Johnny depp is not in the movies and they are not animated I will give them a shot. I'm not a huge star wars nerd and actually enjoyed the prequels excluding attack of the clones. All I have left to say is I hope Disney doesn't ruin this. Maybe they'll pull a TS3 and the movies will actually be good. As long as there are still "dark" parts to it and it's not all kid friendly.


----------



## Andromalia

I saw ESB at 7 in the cinema and I liked it. I'm a starwars junkie, played all games, bought all books etc etc. 
Being "kid friendly" doesn't necessarily mean "stupid film". Jar Jar walking in shit isn't kid friendly, it's just dumb.
ESB had no blood, no sex, and no swearing. That's fine for kids, I'd say.


----------



## fps

How on earth is this ruining Star Wars? The last three films *ruined* Star Wars, that said, just ignore it if you don't like it. George Lucas ran his franchise into the dust, much rather a Star Wars film from Disney than him.


----------



## Choop

fps said:


> How on earth is this ruining Star Wars? The last three films *ruined* Star Wars, that said, just ignore it if you don't like it. George Lucas ran his franchise into the dust, much rather a Star Wars film from Disney than him.



Of course the prequels are terrible and basically killed the ability to look back in loving memory of Star Wars without having to also think about them, even if in the back of your mind. Personally though, I'd rather not see another Star Wars film, no matter who makes it lol. It's just not going to feel the same as when we saw the original trilogy for the first time. 

If they do another Star Wars, I'd be hella surprised if they let it be more reserved, and don't have lightsabers flashing every 10 minutes like the prequels did.


----------



## fps

Choop said:


> Of course the prequels are terrible and basically killed the ability to look back in loving memory of Star Wars without having to also think about them, even if in the back of your mind. Personally though, I'd rather not see another Star Wars film, no matter who makes it lol. It's just not going to feel the same as when we saw the original trilogy for the first time.
> 
> If they do another Star Wars, I'd be hella surprised if they let it be more reserved, and don't have lightsabers flashing every 10 minutes like the prequels did.



I don't see the harm in their being more. It's not going to be the same for you, because you're now not at an age when something can be that special any more, but it might be special for someone else, and it'll create a lot of jobs, generate some interest for people. They're not being made for you, they're being made for kids, and adults who in the future will feel nostalgia and familiarity when watching them. People like things they recognise, it's that simple, it makes us feel safe. 

I don't understand how the prequels ruined anything, the original films are still what they are, it's a bizarre mindset.


----------



## Tang

fps said:


> I don't see the harm in their being more. It's not going to be the same for you, because you're now not at an age when something can be that special any more, but it might be special for someone else, and it'll create a lot of jobs, generate some interest for people. They're not being made for you, they're being made for kids, and adults who in the future will feel nostalgia and familiarity when watching them. People like things they recognise, it's that simple, it makes us feel safe.
> 
> I don't understand how the prequels ruined anything, the original films are still what they are, it's a bizarre mindset.



The prequels gave us Star Wars: Episode One Racer. That's all I need to say.


----------



## The Reverend

fps said:


> I don't understand how the prequels ruined anything, the original films are still what they are, it's a bizarre mindset.



Right? If that mindset prevailed in everything, then the first time someone had bad sex would be the last time. 

A lot of people, myself included, prefer the 'first' of something. I used to only hear songs on Myspace, and new or old, I'd like those songs more than anything else from the artists I heard later on. I think that with Star Wars, unless you grew up having access to all the movies like I did, you're likely to enjoy the first trilogy more because it set the standard, so to speak.


----------



## Choop

fps said:


> I don't see the harm in their being more. It's not going to be the same for you, because you're now not at an age when something can be that special any more, but it might be special for someone else, and it'll create a lot of jobs, generate some interest for people. They're not being made for you, they're being made for kids, and adults who in the future will feel nostalgia and familiarity when watching them. People like things they recognise, it's that simple, it makes us feel safe.
> 
> I don't understand how the prequels ruined anything, the original films are still what they are, it's a bizarre mindset.



I think it's pretty rude to say that someone can be at an age where something can't be that special to them anymore . In any case, I'm in my mid 20's...lol. I've had and continue to have plenty of things be really special to me since I originally saw Star Wars, Star Wars just happens to be one of those things for me. Is it really age-related anyway? I'm not sure that's true at all. I think most Star Wars fans before the prequels wanted desperately, and probably continue to hope for a new Star Wars that is of good quality. The amazing hype for ep1 was proof of that. However after being let down three times, it's hard to stay optimistic about it. There was better plot in Star Wars video games, man. That is saying something. 

Anyway, the movies are made for all ages (except lol ep 3, which was pg13 for its violence). The prequels even go out of their way to try to include something for everyone to enjoy. I'm sure all of the political stuff and murder, decapitation, gambling, etc in the prequels was for kids too, right? I would say you were right in that people generally like things they recognize, but it's not even a good example because the prequels were just bad as movies themselves, not only as parts of the Star Wars universe. The original 4-6 trilogy can stand strong as *movies*, not just as science/fantasy fodder. 

An example of how prequels ruined a part of Star Wars: In The Phantom Menace it had to be rationalized that the Force was tiny life forms inside everything, and was so dumb that it never gets explored again in the other two prequels. It definitely could have helped them catch Palpatine before it was too late by checking his midi-chlorian count when the jedi became suspicious of his intentions! More importantly though, it reduces the force to something genetic and ruins the magic of it.

Star Wars is a bad example for saying that the original movies are still what they are, too, because you should know that they have been altered per the special editions multiple times, and the prequels even affected some of the changes. I'm lucky I have the theatrical releases on dvd, but not everybody has those. I could go on for a long time about the prequels vs the original Star Wars, but I won't, because this isn't the thread for that and I believe it's been done already here.

What I mean to say is, don't try to spell things out to me like a child when you clearly aren't knowledgeable on the subject.


----------



## ILuvPillows

^You're over reacting...WAY too much.


fps' point about the age thing is perfectly acceptable (and not rude in anyway what so ever). Things that you see as a child can/do mean a lot more to you, because they are your first experiences and therefore have no comparison (at the time). There's no need to be disrespectful with your comments.


----------



## Choop

Sorry, I shouldn't have been nasty. I apologize, fps :<. However I think my comment has some validation! You're right, certain things do seem more special at a younger age, but I feel like Star Wars was at least widely accepted as awesome by multiple age groups. I just don't want to be let down again, the prequels promised greatness and were just lazy. I don't expect it to feel the same as when I first watched Star Wars, but I'd really like for it to feel like it belongs with the original 4-6 and not be reduced to just the surface qualities that make Star Wars cool, you know? The prequels kind of did that, like who cares about storytelling, we have a gajillion lightsabers going at once! etcetc


----------



## fps

Oh I agree entirely the last three are an abomination, and I take no offence nor mean any, so no problem. I have a few things on my mind that bleed into this debate, that's all. I have a feeling Disney might well make a terrific Star Wars movie, or at least a better one than Lucas would have. To say they have a lot riding on doing so is an understatement, I am not sure they'll break even on this investment until the 2030s, and that's if things go well.


----------

